

Ask YC: Non-US Founders, What's Your Story? - mdemare

According to pg, there's been various non-us founders who moved to the valley. So, what's your story? What challenges did you have (legal or cultural)? <p>I'm asking because I'm considering doing the same (I'm from Amsterdam).
======
gustaf
I'm one of those founders, last time i put out my email for anyone needing
advice I got like 20 different people asking me questions. I'm happy to answer
any questions in the forum.

This is what think:

1\. Don't worry about VISA until you get accepted, it will take too much time

2\. To get the right VISA is hard, lawyers will tell you what the law say, not
necessary what is the right thing to do in the situation

3\. Don't be too honest at the border control. I had a friend once who where
touring with their band in US, at the border the asked if they where going to
work in the US? (I.e get paid) and they were honest and said yes, the border
threw them out. As long as you are not earning money in the US, you're best
off by saying you are on vacation.

~~~
brl
This is terrible advice because if you don't have your story completely
straight and they figure out that you have lied to them you could easily find
yourself permanently inadmissible to the US.

Unless you are an experienced professional at telling lies to people whose job
it is to determine if you are lying to them or not you probably shouldn't try
to enter the US without having your visa in order.

~~~
brett
Ha. It's only mildly relevant here, but my inadmissibility to enter Canada
just recently expired. I was touring with a band trying to play a show in
Vancouver and we got banned for a year for lying to border guards.
Boneheadedly, we let the bassist do the talking and the Canadians googled
their way to quite a few holes in his story.

~~~
rms
If it were up to me amusing anecdotes would always be relevant.

------
petenixey
right now -the distraction of being buzzed by the blue angels while I'm trying
to work!

More generally - we've not yet secured our visas but our E2 (foreign investor)
application is in and we should be eligible as we've brought a chunk of money
from the UK (you need a 'viable' amount - more for a factory, less for a
coffee shop).

Culture is great and much better (and cheaper) than the UK. SF is a very
positive place to be starting a company (Boston's not a whole lot better than
London thoguh).

Not having a social security number us a royal pain and if you're not careful
can sting you all over the place (like bank accounts). One of our founders had
very good relations with his bank so we just about managed to get personal and
business accounts but that can take a long time and you need one before you
apply for your visa.

3 month stints are feasible but dangerous. We're on our second and I know
others who've done three but who are definitely on the edge now.

As Gustav said, don't say you're getting paid - treat YC as a training
programme and if you at all can then pay yourself through your home company.
Don't lie to customs either though - our lawyer (who used to do visas for you
tube and google advised that you're much better off being bounced honestly
than having a lie highlighted during your actual visa interview.

All in, it's all just about possible (though we can confirm that for certain
if and when our visa's get issued - the process takes 4 months and that's
after you've sorted out your bank account, incorporation, investment etc) but
tricky. It'll definitely sink a lot of time.

------
rglullis
This is a very important topic for me. I asked a while ago if a B1/B2 visa
would be enough to incorporate a company, but no one was able to provide an
answer.

~~~
samwise99
I came to the US on such a visa to create a startup in the Valley. I was not
the one responsible for the incorporation paperwork so I can't exactly say. I
think it should be ok. However, you will not be allowed to work or receive a
salary until you change your visa status. This usually entails leaving and re-
entering the US.

~~~
rglullis
Thanks, guys.

I just need to clear one thing now: considering I incorporate in the US, how
do I manage to "pay myself and my co-founder"? I mean bills, common expenses,
rent, food, etc? Can I transfer company revenue to a personal account? I know
it is bad to mix personal/company cash flow, but is it ok/acceptable to use a
corporate credit card?

I know that this is not something to worry enough to make me lose my sleep, I
am just curious about how things are handled fiscally and in terms of
accounting.

* edit: Removed the "pre" formatting. Sorry. 

~~~
mdemare
Can you edit your reply? The pre/code screws up the layout (in Safari).
Thanks!

~~~
rms
It does it in Firefox too, it happens pretty regularly when someone
accidentally puts a space in front of a paragraph of prose.

------
yarek
Legal question: what visa do you arrive in the US?

~~~
bluishgreen
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=40208>

~~~
mdemare
That doesn't tell me very much. Should I forget about the Valley then, because
visas are too hard to get? I've got better things to do than dealing with
immigration issues - it seems a big drawback.

The next best option is probably London. I'm guessing it's the best place for
start-ups in Europe?

~~~
bluishgreen
Ease of immigration/visa to US depends on which country you are from. So ask
around your place. If anyone has immigrated to the US they are the ones who
will be capable of giving you the best picture.

And yes, if its too grim, forget about the Vally. Yes, its sad and
disappointing especially with all the pundits stressing the value of location.
But be wild. Its a constraint, and last time I checked constraints promoted
creativity. So use your resourcefulness to make up for your lack of resources.
Its fun. Really!

------
kashif
From my research, the following process is legit. But please check with a
lawyer/US Embassy.

1\. Set up a bank account in your host country.

2\. Get a B1/B2 visa and then go to the US.

3\. Assuming you get selected at YC you will need to setup the a company which
is fine.

4\. Next you will need to take the YC investment of $15K, but you can't take
that into a US account, so instead have them wire it to your account in your
host country. After this when you come back for 3 months, you should be okay
as long as you withdraw money only from your account. If possible get your
visa status changed to a work visa then.

------
maurycy
Oh, on big challenge: cheap country is very demotivating. (I'm from Poland)

~~~
gustaf
Yes, my understanding that "All countries are equal but some countries are
more equal than others"...i.e people from eastern Europe have a bigger problem
entering US than people from western. That sucks bad.

------
falsestprophet
If you are from a friendly country, I understand it is easy to get a long
tourist visa. All of the immigration drama is about employment, so if you do
not get paid while in America then as far as I can tell you are actually a
tourist.

edit: or ask petenixey

